# Enigma Columbus Xcr steel



## remymartin (Aug 6, 2007)

It's been my dream to get a custom steel road for some time and after a lot of research and saving, I ordered this beauty from Enigma based in the UK. 

The biggest decision I had to make was the colour scheme I wanted. The 'incomplete' paint job does seem a little odd initially but the idea is that the rear half is going to get quite dirty over time so it's left in it's original state albeit with some polishing done to it.

The decal idea was borrowed from my Indy Fab's steel cursive option.

As for the ride, I haven't had a chance to do a long one yet but it's been great on the commute to work so far. It's comfortable and crucially, there doesn't seem to be any perceivable loss of speed compared to the carbon frame I had to sell off to get this.

The welding finish is fantastic, certainly compared to other companies building custom steel frames. I hoping that this will last me for many years and possibly contain my bike purchasing addiction...well, for a while at least.























































Spec:

Frame: Enigma Columbus Xcr steel (fillet brazed)
Forks: Edge 2.0

Bars: Deda Zero100
Stem: Deda Zero100 servizio corse
Seat: Specialized Toupe gel
Seat Post: Deda Zero100
Seat Post Clamp: Enigma
Headset: Chris King
Bar Tape: Lizard Skins

Groupset: Campag Chorus 11 speed

Pedals: Crank Brothers candy 
Wheels: Campagnolo Neutron ultra
Tyres: Continental Gatorskins

Weight: 7.9kg (with pedals)


----------

